
Backup of the Human Race: 116 images NASA wants aliens to see - confiscate
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAN1kt4SG9E
======
CarolineW
Excellent:

    
    
        This video contains content from WMG
        and Warner Chappell, one or more of
        whom have blocked it in your country
        on copyright grounds.

